# games workshop site down plus a new space marine sprue



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

http://www.games-workshop.com/maint/gamesworkshopMaintenancePage.htm

the sprue on the page is not from the current range


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

I really hope that's a new captain miniature.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

certainly looks like one from here


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

bitsandkits said:


> certainly looks like one from here


 Yay.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

just noticed that the storm bolter isnt attached to a hand, looks like its on a belt loop,thats never happened before, that cloak looks impressive too, but that aside we have no idea if this is going to be released or not, could just be a blue trout


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

bitsandkits said:


> could just be a blue trout


*grabs pitchfork* where is games workshops web page designer and product placement manager?.


I really hope this is true as I really need a nice looking captain model to spice up my blood angel army.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I wonder if this is a limited release thing like what they did with the original Captain Sicarius. Maybe that means there'll be a summer campaign supplement or something-- we haven't seen one of those for a long time, and a lot of hobbyists (such as myself) have fond memories of Armageddon, the Thirteenth Black Crusade, and even the Medusa V campaign, I suppose... Although the Medusa campaign was really dumb.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> just noticed that the storm bolter isnt attached to a hand, looks like its on a belt loop,thats never happened before, that cloak looks impressive too, but that aside we have no idea if this is going to be released or not, could just be a blue trout


*grabs pitchfork!*

FLOSSEH!!! :crazy:


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

It is an updated sculpt of the 1991 Games Day miniature (the first ever gd mini) and is a Blood Angel Captain. It is hard to tell whether it is the exact same pose, the head looks like it has a little less hair and he has an added Iron Halo, but the skull pattern scabbard, weaponry, cloak etc are all the same. Pretty cool in my opinion. Rumour has it that this links in with the supposed Blood Angel prescence in the new starter set too.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

might be this years GD mini then?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Maybe the new site is set to coincide with the new starter (still can't believe a new starter is coming after 2 years) and the Captain is the exclusive to it.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Questions that occur thus far:

1) Will this see forgeworld models arrive on the site?
2) Will we see SOB reduced to two models, a transfer sheet and a three page codex?
3) Is it all a red heron?
4) Will there be any additional models appearing?
5) Will finecast be retitled not-so-finecast?
6) Why is my tea cold already?
7) Is it a complete site redesign?
8) Or just a change of colours?
9) How will this list end?
11) Where did 10 go?
12) Is 11 relevant?
13) Is 13 a bad number to end on?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> Questions that occur thus far:
> 
> 1) Will this see forgeworld models arrive on the site? Yes, at least in theory from rumors thus far. I would imagine you might already know.
> 2) Will we see SOB reduced to two models, a transfer sheet and a three page codex? Not if they want players to riot.
> ...


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

We all kind of knew this was coming from rumours in the past. But It still Interesting. Regards to the spure i agree that is it a captain but Yeaaah Its like we no commanders at aaaall!!!!


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Maybe the new site is set to coincide with the new starter (still can't believe a new starter is coming after 2 years) and the Captain is the exclusive to it.


I don't believe they would put a teaser like that up if it were for something being released in a box set



Tawa said:


> *grabs pitchfork!*
> 
> FLOSSEH!!! :crazy:


FFS, not again, I thought the mods had locked up the pitchforks so he couldn't get at them anymore




Jace of Ultramar said:


> I would imagine you might already know


Not a banana, my sources these days mostly consist of Whisky and Ketchup


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> Not a banana, my sources these days mostly consist of Whisky and Ketchup


That's an entire food group, IMHO. Genuinely, I would have thought you had answers to all that you posted.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> That's an entire food group, IMHO. Genuinely, I would have thought you had answers to all that you posted.


The (good) info I have got has diminished over time, 
I still have some idea about what is coming up but the word patchy doesn't come close.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> The (good) info I have got has diminished over time,
> I still have some idea about what is coming up but the word patchy doesn't come close.


Ah, ok. I've not bothered, yet, with collating rumors on GW topics. However, used to do it for WotC Star Wars miniatures.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Some things I noticed:-

1. The sprue's shadow is the actual model stuck together.
2. There is no base on the sprue. Most of the new plastic characters have the base on the sprue these days. (Might be wrong there.)
3. Moar Spess Marhines.
10. My tea has also gone cold.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

SonofVulkan said:


> 10. My tea has also gone cold.


Time for action;

Dear GW
It has come to my attention that since your website went offline many people's (two, so far) tea has gone cold.
Please explain why you have allowed this to happen-you plastic crack pedalling fascist bastards.

Lots of love
Bindi


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I think its this dude, and yes he is definately an updated version of the old metal games day captain









and hes a freebie , yeah thats right hes free if you spend 80 euros on the website....

cough rep cough me cough


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh god, I love the sculpt but why did they have to go from skull-city to skull-town and pass through all the skull hovels inbetween??


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Matcap said:


> Oh god, I love the sculpt but why did they have to go from skull-city to skull-town and pass at all the skull hovels inbetween??


Because GRIMDARK.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Zion said:


> Because GRIMDARK.


I'll just assume it's due to wanting to pay hommage to the old sculpt but... :ireful2: It's one of the main thing 30k marines have over their 40k equivalents for me: their gear isn't made out of children's skulls!


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> It has come to my attention that since your website went offline many people's (two, so far) tea has gone cold.
> Please explain why you have allowed this to happen-you plastic crack pedalling fascist bastards.


You say that as a joke, but in reality, the new website should be staged to servers and tested under load, and "updating" should be a config change to the load balancers to point at the new servers rather than the old, which get turned off in a couple of days..... No one's tea should go cold during the switch from site A to Site B.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

bitsandkits said:


> I think its this dude, and yes he is definately an updated version of the old metal games day captain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*gasp* free you say.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Matcap said:


> I'll just assume it's due to wanting to pay hommage to the old sculpt but... :ireful2: It's one of the main thing 30k marines have over their 40k equivalents for me: their gear isn't made out of children's skulls!


Hey now, those children are being honored for their heroic sacrifice to the Imperium. I mean they held off the Chaos Marine for like a whole seven seconds!


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Zion said:


> Hey now, those children are being honored for their heroic sacrifice to the Imperium. I mean they held off the Chaos Marine for like a whole seven seconds!


Yeah, 'cause he tripped on them...:grin:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Matcap said:


> Yeah, 'cause he tripped on them...:grin:


Still counts!


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Nacho libre said:


> *gasp* free you say.


Free in a much more free way then the Chaplain in that command squad that was very, very briefly advertised as


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Don't use Euros, it better not be £80 worth.


----------



## Mursaat (Sep 20, 2010)

Im a little concerned, the websites completely down and I've placed a order, which was almost 2 weeks ago, and now i have no way of contacting the company though their site...


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Mursaat said:


> Im a little concerned, the websites completely down and I've placed a order, which was almost 2 weeks ago, and now i have no way of contacting the company though their site...


I wouldn't worry too much, I'm sure a git of googling will get you a cached page of their customer services number.... It's not like they are a man in a shed that will go under and pretend it's site maintenance....


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Honestly I think GW is doing it right on this one. They want people in looking at the new site so they're offering an incentive that is basically as a bonus for buying stuff you're already going to buy (say a codex, and a Land Raider or something). Yes you need to spend a certain amount of money, but you're still not paying for the model they're throwing in extra into your order when you hit that level.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Am I only one who finds this new captain rather boring? Goofy pose, awkward sword, and no helm. Doesn't really matter to me as I don't play SM, but I'm not impressed.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

That model is...underwhelming...compared to the possibility that it was a BA captain and heralded a new starter set that included new muhreenz for me to buy.

I've got enough skulls to paint already.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

^ back one page, Revilo :wink:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

venomlust said:


> Am I only one who finds this new captain rather boring? Goofy pose, awkward sword, and no helm. Doesn't really matter to me as I don't play SM, but I'm not impressed.





ntaw said:


> That model is...underwhelming...compared to the possibility that it was a BA captain and heralded a new starter set that included new muhreenz for me to buy.
> 
> I've got enough skulls to paint already.


It's based on a model from 1991 that was a Games Day exclusive that predates the old BA Captain. Frankly doing a retro-throwback in plastic is fine by me!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Zion said:


> It's based on a model from 1991 that was a Games Day exclusive that predates the old BA Captain. Frankly doing a retro-throwback in plastic is fine by me!


Ditto. New is always good in my book.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm tempted to buy a baneblade when the new web page is up so I can get this model.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Nacho libre said:


> I'm tempted to buy a baneblade when the new web page is up so I can get this model.


Where I'm simply tempted to buy... stuff... just to get it.:crazy:


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Where I'm simply tempted to buy... stuff... just to get it.:crazy:


I need to get a baneblade for my traitor guard, might as well get a badass captain model with it.:grin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Hes gonna be worth a few bob on may the 5th too, might not be everyones cup of tea but people go loco for out of production stuff


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> Hes gonna be worth a few bob on may the 5th too, might not be everyones cup of tea but people go loco for out of production stuff


Very true. Where did you find the picture?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Zion said:


> It's based on a model from 1991 that was a Games Day exclusive that predates the old BA Captain.


I just meant I would be WAY MORE stoked if it was a BA release because of what that might mean in the coming months for my precious space vampires. The model's alright, and new is pretty much always cool, but even if it was blinged out with blood drops for days I still wouldn't get it based on the equipment it has and the current number of skulls.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I was going to order some new stormtroopers so it suits me


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> I was going to order some new stormtroopers so it suits me


Beastmasters (and beasts) and some Mandrakes for me.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Moar Spess Maaahhhrrrreehhhenesssss!


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Zion said:


> Beastmasters (and beasts) and some Mandrakes for me.


I recommend razorwing flocks.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Nacho libre said:


> I recommend razorwing flocks.


I'm leaning more towards the puppies with the 5++ mostly because there swarms tend to explode when hit with weapons whose S is double their T. Might get a couple for the tending, but definitely more adorable puppies that those (plus you can take more dogs than flocks too).


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Very true. Where did you find the picture?


I couldn't possibly say, to protect my sources etc


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I've seen that image around the internet a fair bit early this morning so apparently a lot of people have the same source. 

Surprisingly it's only the Euro version floating around.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

According to Feit, the price in the US is $100... which means in Australia it will be $1,000,000,000


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Zion said:


> I'm leaning more towards the puppies with the 5++ mostly because there swarms tend to explode when hit with weapons whose S is double their T. Might get a couple for the tending, but definitely more adorable puppies that those (plus you can take more dogs than flocks too).


They explode like pigions that have eaten baking soda covered rice.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> According to Feit, the price in the US is $100... which means in Australia it will be $1,000,000,000


And in New Zealand it'll be twice that.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Zion said:


> And in New Zealand it'll be twice that.


Poor bastards, well at least they get forge world stuff for much cheaper prices.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Zion said:


> Hey now, those children are being honored for their heroic sacrifice to the Imperium. I mean they held off the Chaos Marine for like a whole seven seconds!





Matcap said:


> Yeah, 'cause he tripped on them...:grin:


I'm not sure I've some csms laugh is ass of :shok:, I mean literally.......damn plague marines.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Nacho libre said:


> They explode like pigions that have eaten baking soda covered rice.


My rice!


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Zion said:


> My rice!


Coooo coooooo *booom*


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> According to Feit, the price in the US is $100... which means in Australia it will be $1,000,000,000


In the UK you need to spend £80 on ultramarines, close your ebay account and field centurions in every 40k game you ever play (with a signed contract in blood)


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nacho libre said:


> They explode like pigions that have eaten baking soda covered rice.


It's fucking hilarious watching that down on the seafront at Fleetwood :laugh:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Nacho libre said:


> Poor bastards, well at least they get forge world stuff for much cheaper prices.


Do they really?


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Do they really?


Yeah


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Nacho libre said:


> Yeah


By how much?




Is the site back up? I'm going to buy stuff... or Porn, whichever is more available in the next 5 minutes.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> By how much?
> 
> Is the site back up? I'm going to buy stuff... or Porn, whichever is more available in the next 5 minutes.


FW isn't marked up as much so I've heard a LOT of statements from AU and NZ players that it's cheaper to buy FW stuff than the plastic stuff.

The site should be up around midnight UK time. So about 5-6 hours from now.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Zion said:


> FW isn't marked as much so I've heard a LOT of statements from AU and NZ players that it's cheaper to buy FW stuff than the plastic stuff.
> 
> The site should be up around midnight UK time. So about 5-6 hours from now.


Wow, what to do until then... Plan all the purchases!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Wow, what to do until then... Plan all the purchases!


Just don't spend all your money on hookers and nose clams until then or you'll be too poor to buy anything!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

There's me spending over £100 on metal steel legion before they go out of stock already


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Zion said:


> Just don't spend all your money on hookers and nose clams until then or you'll be too poor to buy anything!


Mwa-ha-ha! Hookers and plasticrack.... nothing better!:crazy:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Mwa-ha-ha! Hookers and plasticrack.... nothing better!:crazy:


Snorting the sprures is not good for your lungs.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Zion said:


> Snorting the sprures is not good for your lungs.


You listen to me, Sucka! I'll snort hookers and screw sprues all I want!



Honestly, I'm thinking some LotD are getting bought.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> You listen to me, Sucka! I'll snort hookers and screw sprues all I want!
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I'm thinking some LotD are getting bought.


If I'd known they were going to do this I'd ordered my Grotesques and box of Wracks tomorrow instead of last week.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Zion said:


> If I'd known they were going to do this I'd ordered my Grotesques and box of Wracks tomorrow instead of last week.


I'd held off on the legion... til now and I'm glad I did :biggrin:


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Rumoured.

To get that freebie in Australia, you have to purchase $160+ AuD

I inject Sprue, Snort whores, and make love to anglegrinders.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Zion said:


> If I'd known they were going to do this I'd ordered my Grotesques and box of Wracks tomorrow instead of last week.


Are you starting a plog for your dark eldar mate?.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nacho libre said:


> Poor bastards, well at least they get forge world stuff for much cheaper prices.


I wouldn't say it's "much cheaper", it's the same price as what everybody else pays, it just _seems_ a lot cheaper since everything that isn't FW costs a fuck tonne.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Oh the new site is up - Me likey!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nordicus said:


> Oh the new site is up - Me likey!


I've only had a quick shufti, but it looks pretty good


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Nacho libre said:


> Are you starting a plog for your dark eldar mate?.


Already did last weekend.  http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1662442#post1662442

EDIT: I've found the WD Daily but I'm not seeing FAQs anymore.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Zion said:


> Already did last weekend.  http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1662442#post1662442
> 
> EDIT: I've found the WD Daily but I'm not seeing FAQs anymore.


Yay dark eldar.


----------

